# shower unit dial and marker



## seitt

Greetings,

Please see:
http://www.t75.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/shower-control.jpg

This is part of a shower unit: you turn the dial until the oval marker is pointing to the red marks if you want hot water.

How can I say ‘marker’ and ‘dial’ in Turkish, please? Of course, the marker is not always oval – ours is triangular, like an arrowhead.

What has sparked my curiosity is that my brother-in-law referred to the marker as a ‘çentik’, but shouldn't a çentik be a hollow rather than a protuberance?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Rallino

Technically it's called: _*Duş bataryası*_. If yours gets somehow damaged, this is the term you should use when you want to buy a new one. 

*However*, I've never heard it used in daily life. I think, when talking about the dial, I would use the word _*kulp*_, as in: _Kulbu sonuna kadar çevirme._ For the marker, *çentik* is ok-ish, and so is *çıkıntı*. But I, myself, use the word *işaret*. 

_*Kulbun üzerindeki işareti sıcağa getirsene biraz.*_


----------



## shafaq

Dial="*Kadran*, *gösterge*" as in "saat kadranı"(non moving numbered course of a clock". For your spesific example I prefer "*gösterge*", or more explanatory "sıcaklık ayar göstergesi" even  "ısı ayar termostatı" or only "termostat" may be sufficient. Actually, "termostat" is unforaseen inner part of your example.

Dial= *düğme, ayar düğmesi* (for the rotating part of "gösterge" for your example.

Here some examples for "duş bataryası" which mentioned by "Rallino" and has nothing to do with your example. They are mechanical fitting parts where yours is an electrical "heater".
http://www.google.com.tr/search?q="duş+bataryası"&hl=tr&client=opera&hs=2zQ&rls=tr&channel=suggest&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=v4q7Tva8L8Xt-ga1gfWCCA&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CEIQ_AUoAQ&biw=992&bih=634&sei= yoq7TsPtGILH8gPY9_iZCQ


----------



## Rallino

Aren't we talking about the device in the shower that lets you turn on the waterflow, as well as control the heat? 

Or are we talking about a heating device here?


----------



## seitt

Sorry, as I'm very untechnical there must have been an ambiguity in my question.

In this case, well, our device is solely to do with controlling the heat, so that's what I'm interested in; however, that may well not be the case with the device pictured.


----------



## Rallino

You should go with Shafaq's suggestions then. My shower has all in one (Water-control + heat): and I figured you were asking that one.


----------



## Black4blue

Rallino said:


> Technically it's called: _*Duş bataryası*_. If yours gets somehow damaged, this is the term you should use when you want to buy a new one.
> 
> *However*, I've never heard it used in daily life. I think, when talking about the dial, I would use the word _*kulp*_, as in: _Kulbu sonuna kadar çevirme._ For the marker, *çentik* is ok-ish, and so is *çıkıntı*. But I, myself, use the word *işaret*.
> 
> _*Kulbun üzerindeki işareti sıcağa getirsene biraz.*_



As far as I know, the word _kulp_ doesn't get softened: *Kulp+un = Kulpun*


----------



## Rallino

Black4blue said:


> As far as I know, the word _kulp_ doesn't get softened: *Kulp+un = Kulpun*



Good point. Both sound good to me, though. But, you are right, TDK doesn't soften it either.


----------

